# PHX LYFT DRIVERS MILEAGE RATE CUT NEARLY IN HALF STARTING 8/21



## LOWKI (Aug 21, 2019)

8/21 8/30 PHX LYFT LET PINGS RING TOUR '19.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

LOWKI said:


> 8/21 8/30 PHX LYFT LET PINGS RING TOUR '19.


Get ready for those pennies baby they coming your way!!


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

so is it going to be $0.45 per mile?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We already got it here in rdu. 30 cents a mile and 14 cents a minute. People are still stupid enough to sit at the airport to get long trips. Notr sure how to handle it other than to leave the troops to them and how they go broke quick.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Anyone who works for that low a wage deserves to go homeless. Working at Walmart is less stressful and pays better, and they’re always hiring.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I assume the rider pays the same fare if not higher?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I assume the rider pays the same fare if not higher?


Yup. Like everything else with Lyft and Uber, everything they do is to make more for themselves while they shove a ***** wrapped with sand paper up their drivers butts.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> Yup. Like everything else with Lyft and Uber, everything they do is to make more for themselves while they shove a ***** wrapped with sand paper up their drivers butts.


Even better, concert just got out in Raleigh, uber surge up to 18 bucks, left nothing but they are charging riders a lot more due to high demand. So you are driving for 30 cents a mile and they are charging maybe $2.00. They are getting morons to drive for them, not as many but they are getting some.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Problem ain't Lyft 
Problem is the drivers chauffeuring Lyft's clients for pennies

Lyft's stock closed up ⬆ today indicating 
Wall St & Share holders like the idea
Of reduced driver earnings 
and higher corporate profits

53.65 USD +1.97 (3.81%)
Closed: Aug 20, 6:19 PM EDT

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/ana...-selling-at-their-first-chance-since-ipo.html


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

LOWKI said:


> 8/21 8/30 PHX LYFT LET PINGS RING TOUR '19.


GUESS YOUR AMP WONT BE GLOWING ANYMORE HUH

YOU KNOW WE HAVE OUR OWN PHOENIX FORUM YOU KNOW MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY POSTING THERE


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> Yup. Like everything else with Lyft and Uber, everything they do is to make more for themselves while they shove a ***** wrapped with sand paper up their drivers butts.


Sandpaper...oh no you didn't.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I assume the rider pays the same fare if not higher?


Not exactly. An astute member in my local forum noticed they drastically reduced the pax price on their long trips. Before the Lyft rate cuts in my market a trip from Madison to ORD would've cost a pax around $190. Now that same trip would cost around $135. The longer trips within my market ( 25-35 minutes) are also $2-$5 less than Uber not factoring in Uber promos. Short trips seem to cost the same as before if not slightly more than Uber. It appears Lyft is using the rate cuts to attempt to get more of a market share. At least in my city anyway.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

LOWKI said:


> 8/21 8/30 PHX LYFT LET PINGS RING TOUR '19.


It's a hobby now.

Enjoy meeting people and going places and becoming down rated, for some gas money!

:biggrin:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What will happen is that you will lose about 10%-15%, overall ...100$ will become 85-90$, but driver will end up doing 1-2 extra rides, more frequent pings.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We already got it here in rdu. 30 cents a mile and 14 cents a minute. People are still stupid enough to sit at the airport to get long trips. Notr sure how to handle it other than to leave the troops to them and how they go broke quick.


Currently 20 mile trips in my market usually pay about 18 ish, I can't imagine making like 12 or 13 on a 20-mile trip where the pickup and drop-off could be nearly one full hour, minus the fuel for that - making about eight or nine dollars an hour


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes you will have to drive more to make the same amount money.... lyft is counting that you fool will still drive... just shuffle lyft pax and let lyft pings ring while I do uber... they can put me in timeout all they want


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow, I cannot believe lyft is doing this. If you're minimum wage is still like $7.25 I guess they can try, but this will not fly in states over 12 already and going up to $15. Do that in LA and Lyft is no more.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sconnie said:


> Not exactly. An astute member in my local forum noticed they drastically reduced the pax price on their long trips. Before the Lyft rate cuts in my market a trip from Madison to ORD would've cost a pax around $190. Now that same trip would cost around $135. The longer trips within my market ( 25-35 minutes) are also $2-$5 less than Uber not factoring in Uber promos. Short trips seem to cost the same as before if not slightly more than Uber. It appears Lyft is using the rate cuts to attempt to get more of a market share. At least in my city anyway.


The problem is this likely means Uber will follow. Then we are all screwed. It makes no sense to work for 35 cents a mile. You are only making money for gas and your lunch. That's it.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> The problem is this likely means Uber will follow. Then we are all screwed. It makes no sense to work for 35 cents a mile. You are only making money for gas and your lunch. That's it.


Exactly. I am shocked people actually are still driving for 43.5 cents per mile in my market. When I read about drivers continuing to drive at even crazier rates in markets it's rather disheartening. If enough drivers get some common sense they would didn't drive for this they'd have to back off.

It seems their ant count might be down a little in Madison based on the what I've observed in the cell phone lot today but I probably have confirmation bias. I'm a part timer and a portion of my Uber earnings goes right back to them via my pax account for drinking events I like to attend. I will never use Lyft anymore even if it's cheaper and we need to encourage others to do the same.

I had a pax this morning on a shortish trip who said he was quoted $15 for the ride on Lyft. Of course I took the opportunity to bash Lyft and encourage him to just stick with Uber. When I looked at the fare details after I dropped him off he paid Uber $8.67 so there seems to be some quirks in Lyft's new pricing/ pay structure.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's a hobby now.
> 
> Enjoy meeting people and going places and becoming down rated, for some gas money!
> 
> :biggrin:


And lower blood pressure.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> Wow, I cannot believe lyft is doing this. If you're minimum wage is still like $7.25 I guess they can try, but this will not fly in states over 12 already and going up to $15. Do that in LA and Lyft is no more.


_"Do that in LA and Lyft is no more"_
There will be plenty of LA ants to chauffeur Lyft's clients for pennies


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The problem is this likely means Uber will follow. Then we are all screwed. It makes no sense to work for 35 cents a mile. You are only making money for gas and your lunch. That's it.


It's possible they don't. Remember that Uber never copied the Distress Drive rates so it's possible they don't copy these ones.

Not saying they won't, but I think it's 75% they don't.


----------

